
Bandwidth costs around the world - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/bandwidth-costs-around-the-world/
======
publicarray
I wonder if there is a reason for the high cost. In Australia some of the
infrastructure is being upgraded for the NBN, maybe that's part of it? I don't
know but I'm curious to find out.

